# Shipping Vegetables?



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

anyone have any experience shipping vegetables? I have a friend in Arizona who wants me to ship them vegetables all summer from Wisconsin. They are willing to pay for all the shipping (Fed-Ex, overnight). I'm waiting to hear back from Fed-ex and the USDA on the regulations/permits and such... Sounds like a hassle, but if they want them that bad I'll do my part. Just wondering if anyone ships boxes of mixed vegetables cross county and has any advice.

Thanks
Mike @ Solsikke Farms


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a friend in Washington state who sends me a box of corn, a box of beans and a box of pickling cukes every summer. She puts them in one of those cheap styrofoam coolers you get at the grocery store, then puts the cooler in the box. She always sends them priority mail on a Monday morning, they get to me in Alaska by Thursday still in fine shape. Seems from Arizona to Wisconsin would be at least that quick if not faster.

You might also check to see what overnight air freight from your nearest airport to theirs might be. I send my sister in CA frozen seafood from here for $70 for a 50 pound box.


----------



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I doubt they know how expensive it will get. You had best give them pricing now and ONLY ship if they prepay the shipping cost.


----------

